# bow fishermen,,how disturbing



## ohfishcat (Feb 26, 2012)

we were fishing the ohio river around the great Miami river mouth the other night,,,we kept hearing this noise and kept seeing lights,,as it got closer,,it was a very small boat with a generator and like 5 or 6 really bright spot lights,,,,,2 men were standing on the front of the boat,, trolling the edge of the river shooting every fish they seen,,,we saw them shoot several fish,,,one seemed to be a pretty good sized flathead,,,,,,since your not supposed to eat fish from the river im assuming they are doing it just for the sport of killing something,,,,really kind of disturbing,,,,on top of the commercial fishermen,,,,now theres bow fishermen


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

I know plenty of people that eat fish out of the river in that same area.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

There's just into to make that KILL shot. While it may seem disturbing to some, others live for it.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Its legal...And fun.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Just curious, what species ar ethey allowed to shoot in Ohio's water since that's where they were. Is it limited to rough fish or can they also shoot game fish?? there is still an Ohio Law about wonton waste of fish, its something Ky had to remove from their books because the commercial fishermen and their by-catch would kill thousands of game fish and drum when they threw them back dead to float past us.

Someone educate us here please so someone isn't pointing fingers when they are within the law.

Salmonid


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Google is your friend...
I doubt an experienced bow fisherman is going to target catfish.

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/fishing/fishing-regulations/general-information


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Catfish are not allowed to be shot or any other game fish in ohio. With that said, Someone can buy a ky. fishing lic. and shoot 5 catfish with a bow a night on the ohio river. Also in Ohio, paddlefish are protected, but with a ky. lic. you can shoot one a night on the ohio river. Also experienced bow fisherman do target catfish.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Desperado, I assume the KY regs allow you to shoot the cats and paddlefish in KY waters of the Ohio which would NOT be along the Ohio Shorelines, correct? same with us catfishermen who buy a KY license so we can use 3 rods, but you have to be off the Ohio shoreline to do it, across the GPS state boundry markers or are you allowed to do it in the whole mainstem? 

Salmonid


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

I may be mistaken, but I've heard that OH and KY DNR has an agreement that one may fish the other banks with their home state license, but they have to abide by the regs from the state the license was from. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

With a. Ohio fishing license you can fish both sides of the river on a boat or the bank. Same way with the ky license... But you can not fish in the creeks can't even cast into the mouth unless you have that states license.... And just my two cents these guys are probably not targeting catfish I just find it really hard to believe that you could ever see a catfish to shoot especially this time a year there usually deep in the cooler water.... The only fish them guys shoot usually are carp drum and gar...the ones that stay shallow enough to shoot.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

If you have never bowfished you should try it. Its alot harder than it looks. We get permission to dump fish into farmers fields for fertilizer. We also give them to turtle trappers for bait. They do not go to waste.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

OP, 
Do you actually know that they were shooting "every fish" they saw & that the one was a flattie ("seemed to be a pretty good sized flathead") or just assuming that's what was happening out of fear for the cats ?? If you thought they were fishing illegally, you should have dialed up the 1-800-POACHER number & turned them in. There are mistakes made identifying fish at night in murky waters & there are a very few that may break the law, just like any group. I know most try very hard to avoid shooting anything but rough fish.


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

I certainly hope no one would shoot a cat? Makes me angry thinking about it. We have enough problems to with our fishery....


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

In Indiana (which parts of the mouth of the GMR are in Indiana) it appears you actually can take catfish with a bow and arrow during certain times... Here are the Indiana Ohio River regs. 

http://www.eregulations.com/indiana/fishing/ohio-river/


Other Fish
All other fish, except those classified as threatened or endangered, may be taken with the same sport fishing methods described above, as well as with the following methods:

Long or compound bow with an arrow having one or more barbs and an attached line. Catfish cannot be taken with bow and arrow during nighttime hours ½ hour after sunset until ½ hour before sunrise.)


I tried to upload an image of the area but can't right now... So here is the google map link to it.

https://www.google.com/maps/@39.1104086,-84.8260794,15z


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

When I go up to Michigan and spear we spear catfish. We speared an absolute ton of bullheads last time I was there. One of the lakes we bass and pike fish on is over run with bull heads, so every night we spear one every 5-10 feet for hours.



savethetrophies said:


> I certainly hope no one would shoot a cat? Makes me angry thinking about it. We have enough problems to with our fishery....



Legal or not, I would more than likely avoid cats in Ohio. Not as much in Michigan. Fish are a dime a dozen in michigan unlike here. When we spear cats, we keep them and eat them. Yeah, cleaning a bunch of bull heads is tedious due to their size, but cleaning catfish is ridiculously simple and takes next to no time at all.


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

I won't complain about removing some bullheads that are taking over a body of water. But I hope people wouldn't shoot catfish in our ohio river. The CF'S are ruining our river. Shoot all the rough fish ya want. But leave my cats alone please. Lol....


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't shot any catfish but I was just pointing out that in some states we share the river with it is legal for people to so. I personally agree with you guys on it but I was just pointing out a fact. Maybe if people are that interested in it they can voice their opinion to the Indiana DNR on the topic.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Flathead76 said:


> If you have never bowfished you should try it. Its alot harder than it looks. We get permission to dump fish into farmers fields for fertilizer. We also give them to turtle trappers for bait. They do not go to waste.


Try them smoked after a soak in a brown sugar brine. The local grocery store sells smoked carp for $4.35 a pound. I use the same brown sugar / salt brine I use for Steelhead Trout. Good stuff.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

The majority of states allow bowfishing for catfish. Ohio isn't one of them unfortunetly . The bow harvest is so low I'd venture to say the recreational anglers kill far more from mishandling and deep hooking. When I frequently fished that area of the Ohio we always bought KY licenses in case we saw paddlefish or catfish. I never usually shot catfish even tho we'd see thousands on most nights. They were usually channel cats . I can only even remember seeing 2 decent flatheads in many yrs of bowfishing down there. 
Whenever we go to south lousiana bowfishing we shoot quite a few big blue cats . Its encouraged down there but then again our fishery sucks compared to what they have there.

If I had to guess the fish you saw em shoot was either a grass carp or Asian carp. Plenty of them in that area without a doubt.


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

Carpn said:


> ... but then again our fishery sucks compared to [everything]...


This is why I'm absolutely appalled by the people who hate Michigan... especially the ones who have actually never been to Michigan. I grew up fishing in Michigan, and this state's fishing makes me really REALLY sad.


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

Dana.Birrell said:


> This is why I'm absolutely appalled by the people who hate Michigan... especially the ones who have actually never been to Michigan. I grew up fishing in Michigan, and this state's fishing makes me really REALLY sad.



I agree. But, with the insane price of an out-of-state license it makes it difficult to go up there. In combination with the rudeness from Michigan cottage owners on the lakes I've fished, I've been reluctant to go back up there...


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

Nightcrawler666 said:


> I agree. But, with the insane price of an out-of-state license it makes it difficult to go up there. In combination with the rudeness from Michigan cottage owners on the lakes I've fished, I've been reluctant to go back up there...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


$91 this year.

I'm getting an in-state next year. Work arounds.


----------



## ohfishcat (Feb 26, 2012)

I just think its ridiculous to kill anything just to kill it,,,,,even if they were eating the fish they didn't need that many what little time they we saw em they probably shot 20 fish,,and if you get to reading about eating fish out of the ohio river they only recommend like very few cause of the mercury content,,i really had a issue with the catfish especially since there is obviously a massive difference in numbers anyways


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

So a rant against bowfishing in general, even invasive, destructive species .... nice. You did also say you thought it was a flattie, but didn't know. I've only shot down there a couple times, but I do know that seeing flatties is rare. Concentrate on the commercial fisherman & leave the law abiding bowfisherman alone !!


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

I can't wait to get a new bow so I can use my old one to bow fish with.... I also can't wait to post my pics lol


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

ohfishcat said:


> I just think its ridiculous to kill anything just to kill it,,,,,even if they were eating the fish they didn't need that many what little time they we saw em they probably shot 20 fish,,and if you get to reading about eating fish out of the ohio river they only recommend like very few cause of the mercury content,,i really had a issue with the catfish especially since there is obviously a massive difference in numbers anyways


So...You just turn Asian carp loose???


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

FISNFOOL said:


> Try them smoked after a soak in a brown sugar brine. The local grocery store sells smoked carp for $4.35 a pound. I use the same brown sugar / salt brine I use for Steelhead Trout. Good stuff.


We stuffed a magnum sized cooler full of small buffalo suckers last year 3-4 pound average. Old timer at work put in an order for them. He had a friend that was well known in the area for smoking fish. He brought back a bag of it for me a few days latter at work. I told him that I wasnt a big fan of smoked fish and that I only wanted to try a piece. For smoked fish it was pretty good. Definately better than smoked salmon. The rest of the guys at work made quick work ofthe rest.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Dana.Birrell said:


> This is why I'm absolutely appalled by the people who hate Michigan... especially the ones who have actually never been to Michigan. I grew up fishing in Michigan, and this state's fishing makes me really REALLY sad.


I used to fish Michigan quite a bit. After they jacked up the licence fees that state can pound sand. They can keep thier fishing.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Smoked carp is just as good as smoked salmon...If you don't have any smoked salmon...


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

Nice. Whoever shoots a cat in the ohio and doesn't eat does not care about conservation. That makes me sick. Shoot em in a river where the CFs aren't already destroying the resource


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Savethetrophies,
Might want to re-read the posts, nobody is saying they shoot cats in the river & the OP only guessed it was a flattie, likely out of fear for the resource brought on by the commercial netters. He hasn't confirmed one way or the other, so please do not assume or put blame on LEGAL bowfishing/bowfishermen. 
I also do not agree with the commercial netting of cats in the Ohio, but I sure as heck would not cut the nets of someone who is pursueing a legal activity. There are other, proper ways to address such issues.


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey save the trophies what do you do for a living ? Cause I'm sure your taking money right out of there families pockets. I don't like it either but there just trying to make a living man


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

zack2345 said:


> Hey save the trophies what do you do for a living ? Cause I'm sure your taking money right out of there families pockets. I don't like it either but there just trying to make a living man


They can still make money and operate with farm raised fish and not to mention the CF's will be utilized for the Asian Carp problem in the future.........they don't need Blues and Flats from the River. That whole argument that the CF's try to make about costing jobs is FALSE.


----------



## Ringleader (Aug 7, 2014)

Wait, where are commercial fisherman working the Ohio? I had no idea this was going on!


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Another topic that has been exhausted. 

Sent from my Sprint Samsung Galaxy S4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

